# Radeon RV620: no acceleration [Solved]

## SplitFire

Hi,

I have an Asus X 59Sl laptop with Radeon Mobility HD3470. 

lspci

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
```

My problem: i have almost no 3d acceleration, while direct rendering is set to yes

glxinfo

```
name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_INTEL_swap_event

OpenGL vendor string: X.Org

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV620

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.11

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_MESA_pack_invert, 

    GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_OES_read_format, 

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_ARB_texture_float, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, 

    GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, 

    GL_EXT_timer_query, GL_OES_EGL_image, GL_ARB_copy_buffer, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects, 

    GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_AMD_draw_buffers_blend, 

    GL_AMD_shader_stencil_export, GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend, 

    GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_sampler_objects, GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_shader_stencil_export, GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, 

    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_texture_snorm, 

    GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba, GL_NV_texture_barrier, GL_ARB_robustness
```

in glxgears i have only 0.5 - 1.5 fps   :Very Happy: 

I tried allmost everything: Gentoo's xorg, 3d, ati documentations - nothing works for me. Gentoo is up to date.

six month ago on Archlinux everything works well. ( Mesa 7.10 kernel 2.6.38 )

Please, help   :Smile: Last edited by SplitFire on Wed Sep 14, 2011 1:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Proksima

Hate asking stupid things, but did you test your graphic card on another OS (again hate saying this but maybe windows?) to make sure your card doesn't have a problem. If there is one thing that break easily on laptop (apart from everything  :Smile:  ) it is the graphic card...

Also did you try this guide and configuring the kernel & make.conf?

[url]

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

[/url]

----------

## SplitFire

 *Quote:*   

> did you test your graphic card on another OS

 

Yes, i have been working on Archlinux an a week ago. 3d acceleration works well.

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml 

 

Yes, i tried it, no luck  :Sad: 

Now i try to configure mesa NOT to use OpenGL ES, as it not working in kde 4.6

----------

## mark_alec

Could you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

----------

## SplitFire

Xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.com/AScRA4GJ

----------

## eccerr0r

(Quick guess, at least it was a Gentoo issue in the past...)

Is the user you're using able to access /dev/dri/card0, are you in the 'video' group?

(Looks like though, for fglrx (which is the closed souce driver), /dev/ati/card0 is mode 666 skirting any issue with permissions...)

----------

## SplitFire

 *Quote:*   

> are you in the 'video' group? 

 

Yes, my user is in video group.

----------

## SplitFire

Who knews, how to communicate with mesa developers? May be this is a bug?

----------

## Aquous

 *SplitFire wrote:*   

> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV620

 Your system is set up just fine. I think your card is just too slow.

----------

## eccerr0r

 *Aquous wrote:*   

>  *SplitFire wrote:*   OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV620 Your system is set up just fine. I think your card is just too slow.

 

Doesn't explain why Arch works faster...

Same version of the drivers, X.org, MESA as Arch?

----------

## SplitFire

 *Quote:*   

> Doesn't explain why Arch works faster... 

 

It worked much faster  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Same version of the drivers, X.org, MESA as Arch?

 

I can lack exact numbers, but kernel was 2.6.38 and mesa was 7.10 with Gallium 0.4 but Opengl version was 1.2 (or something like 1.x) not 2.1, xf86-video-ati - 6.14.x Archlinux last update ~ June 2011.

----------

## SplitFire

Few days ago i installed fglrx instead of mesa. It's rather speedy, but lacks good video output (tearing). So i revert to mesa again   :Very Happy:  and it automagically just working. My only guess: radeon is build now in modules instead of in-kernel. Topic can be marked as SOLVED.

----------

## Proksima

Then add [Solved] at the title of your first post  :Razz: 

Great it now work!

----------

